# Low ball flight fixes



## woody69 (Mar 3, 2015)

I tend to have a very low ball flight with my mid irons, i.e. 7-5. Occasionally I manage to get a nice high flight, but most of the time, it starts low and rises gently before coming down and rolling out. In the summer this is fine as it means I get quite a bit of roll, but in the winter I'm losing up to 50-60 yards.

Can anyone give me some tips for getting a high ball flight? 

I rarely have this problem with the shorter irons (although obviously it still happens sometimes). Should I have a slightly wider stance, or move the ball forward a little more perhaps? 

I appreciate this is difficult without seeing my swing etc, but any general tips appreciated.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2015)

One obvious question - why do you think you'd hit the ball further in winter if you hit it higher.  Bit confused over that logic

Anyway - I have always had a low ball flight.  But over the last few weeks I've tried imagining I am opening the clubface through my backswing.  And no matter how much or how little I actually am doing this - my ball flight is definitely higher (and I also get a much better and more consistent strike)


----------



## woody69 (Mar 3, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			One obvious question - *why do you think you'd hit the ball further in winter if you hit it higher.  Bit confused over that logic*

Anyway - I have always had a low ball flight.  But over the last few weeks I've tried imagining I am opening the clubface through my backswing.  And no matter how much or how little I actually am doing this - my ball flight is definitely higher (and I also get a much better and more consistent strike)
		
Click to expand...

Because the carry will be longer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Because the carry will be longer.
		
Click to expand...

Will it?  And even if it does carry longer (and I'm not sure that follows) then surely coming down from a greater height it'll come down steeper and therefore will stop quicker.  I'm finding I am actually hitting it further but not I think because I am hitting it higher - more that I am hitting it better.


----------



## woody69 (Mar 3, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Will it?  And even if it does carry longer (and I'm not sure that follows) then surely coming down from a greater height it'll come down steeper and therefore will stop quicker.  I'm finding I am actually hitting it further but not I think because I am hitting it higher - more that I am hitting it better.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. 

In the summer I was hitting my 7 iron a total of 180 yards regularly (when struck well). That was about 130 yards carry and 50 yards of bounce and roll. If I managed to get a nice high ball flight I'd get to a shade under 200 total. It only happened about 2 times all summer though.

In the winter that same 7 iron is going about 120 yards carry and rolling about 10 or so. On the very odd occasion I get hold of it and get a nice high ball flight, I'm getting about 150 yards carry and perhaps 5 or so yards of roll. It's a significant difference.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2015)

Dunno - I'm still inclined to think that when you hit the ball high it is as a result of a better strike and as a result you see better distance.  As I mentioned - I got this result by imagining myself opening the clubface on the backswing.  I think this actually has enabled me to do a better and fuller turn and create more torque in my body this creates greater clubhead speed and maybe a better angle of approach to the strike.  I think i have been holding the clubhead relatively 'square' and not rotating my hips as much as I should on the backswing - and I was hitting a low draw.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 3, 2015)

That feeling of opening the face on the way back is likely to be square relative to your body.    

When you thought you were keeping it square to the ball you more than likely were putting it in a shut position causing that low hook.


----------



## woody69 (Mar 3, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Dunno - I'm still inclined to think that when you hit the ball high it is as a result of a better strike and as a result you see better distance.  As I mentioned - I got this result by imagining myself opening the clubface on the backswing.  I think this actually has enabled me to do a better and fuller turn and create more torque in my body this creates greater clubhead speed and maybe a better angle of approach to the strike.  I think i have been holding the clubhead relatively 'square' and not rotating my hips as much as I should on the backswing - and I was hitting a low draw.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, but either way, higher flight = better distance. Whether that is a by product of a better strike I don't mind. I just want to replicate it and thus get some tips for a higher flight.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 3, 2015)

Where is the majority of your weight at the end of your swing?


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 3, 2015)

Merge with my swing please.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Yes. 

In the summer I was hitting my 7 iron a total of 180 yards regularly (when struck well). That was about 130 yards carry and 50 yards of bounce and roll. If I managed to get a nice high ball flight I'd get to a shade under 200 total. It only happened about 2 times all summer though.

In the winter that same 7 iron is going about 120 yards carry and rolling about 10 or so. On the very odd occasion I get hold of it and get a nice high ball flight, I'm getting about 150 yards carry and perhaps 5 or so yards of roll. It's a significant difference.
		
Click to expand...

50yards of roll with a 7iron??!!

What are you doing? Blading it??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2015)

Robobum said:



			50yards of roll with a 7iron??!!

What are you doing? Blading it??
		
Click to expand...

Thin to win :thup:


----------



## woody69 (Mar 3, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Where is the majority of your weight at the end of your swing?
		
Click to expand...

Mainly on my front foot


----------



## woody69 (Mar 3, 2015)

Robobum said:



			50yards of roll with a 7iron??!!

What are you doing? Blading it??
		
Click to expand...

Nah, just hitting it low and hard on rock hard fairways it rolls.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 3, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Mainly on my front foot
		
Click to expand...

Try finishing with the weight on the inside of the front foot


----------



## the_coach (Mar 3, 2015)

so get the ball up there has to be a good degree of 'down' in the through swing with low point target side of the ball.
& you need spin on the ball to get it airborne & stay in the air, through center strike with some 'speed' - AoA/dynamic loft/launch angle etc.

couple things worth thinking over - posture - too upright spine angle (so not enough forwards lean from the hips) plus a little ways too much bend in the knees - the swing then can work 'around' a ways too much so too shallow angle of attack - not enough down into impact, some fats but also then the strike can being happening to much on the up no not solid contact at optimum speed.

another would be are the hands/wrists setting good to give you the 90Âº angle in the backswing that will help both with the right plane & also the lever you need to help create speed. if wrists not functioning in the right ways the angle between left arm & shaft is too obtuse so no real starting to 'store' energy in the backswing too release through impact.

also if the angle (90Âº) is being created so there atop the swing, does the sequence of weight & motion start down the right ways to 'keep' the angle to release the stored energy at the correct moment through impact hands leading a forwards leaning shaft so ball then turf.
or is that angle being thrown aways too soon so the angles- stored energy- gone arms & shaft come through more in straight line condition with not enough 'down' or speed.


----------



## woody69 (Mar 4, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Merge with my swing please.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Shame we don't live closer. Perhaps you could have given me some tips and vice-versa!



bobmac said:



			Try finishing with the weight on the inside of the front foot
		
Click to expand...

Will give it a go. Any drills you can suggest?



the_coach said:



			so get the ball up there has to be a good degree of 'down' in the through swing with low point target side of the ball.
& you need spin on the ball to get it airborne & stay in the air, through center strike with some 'speed' - AoA/dynamic loft/launch angle etc.

couple things worth thinking over - posture - too upright spine angle (so not enough forwards lean from the hips) plus a little ways too much bend in the knees - the swing then can work 'around' a ways too much so too shallow angle of attack - not enough down into impact, some fats but also then the strike can being happening to much on the up no not solid contact at optimum speed.

another would be are the hands/wrists setting good to give you the 90Âº angle in the backswing that will help both with the right plane & also the lever you need to help create speed. if wrists not functioning in the right ways the angle between left arm & shaft is too obtuse so no real starting to 'store' energy in the backswing too release through impact.

also if the angle (90Âº) is being created so there atop the swing, does the sequence of weight & motion start down the right ways to 'keep' the angle to release the stored energy at the correct moment through impact hands leading a forwards leaning shaft so ball then turf.
or is that angle being thrown aways too soon so the angles- stored energy- gone arms & shaft come through more in straight line condition with not enough 'down' or speed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Coach. Kind of helps me visualise what I need to change, so can work on that. Can you recommend any drills for that sequence though?


----------



## the_coach (Mar 4, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;Cpballnjm8w]http://youtu.be/Cpballnjm8w[/video]


----------



## woody69 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Coach. I like the look of that drill so will give it a go.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 6, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Yes. 

In the summer I was hitting my 7 iron a total of 180 yards regularly (when struck well). That was about 130 yards carry and 50 yards of bounce and roll. If I managed to get a nice high ball flight I'd get to a shade under 200 total. It only happened about 2 times all summer though.

In the winter that same 7 iron is going about 120 yards carry and rolling about 10 or so. On the very odd occasion I get hold of it and get a nice high ball flight, I'm getting about 150 yards carry and perhaps 5 or so yards of roll. It's a significant difference.
		
Click to expand...

Something is majorly wrong and I'd see a pro, how can you possibly play par 3 and approach shots with that amount of uncontrollability


----------



## woody69 (Mar 6, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Something is majorly wrong and I'd see a pro, how can you possibly play par 3 and approach shots with that amount of uncontrollability
		
Click to expand...

I asked about it during a lesson once, but we didn't have a lot of time as we were working on my short game but as I asked he asked me to hit a few 6-irons. He thought my left arm was coming away from my body too much (similar to how a cricketer would play a defensive shot) and that was de-lofting the club, causing the low ball flight. That would tie in with the video and explanation that Coach has put on above.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			That feeling of opening the face on the way back is likely to be square relative to your body.    

When you thought you were keeping it square to the ball you more than likely were putting it in a shut position causing that low hook.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely - I think that is just what I was doing.  And with poor hip turn I had to groove a swing to make it work - which I did - and all admired my low drawing shots.  But in last years when after I had fallen out of the groove I would so easily snap hook shots - and then the unmentionables attacked.  Today I have been trying hard to get more hip rotation - but something was still quite wrong.  I was very probably holding the club closed - but when I in my head let the club 'roll-open' as I took club back and rotated hips - you are quite right - I am probably now taking it back square relative to body.  And the difference in strike and height I hit the ball is very noticeable - and pleasing


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Possibly, but either way, higher flight = better distance. Whether that is a by product of a better strike I don't mind. I just want to replicate it and thus get some tips for a higher flight.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - all I was saying is that it's probably not just getting greater height that's getting you the distance - your better strike is getting you greater height - and better distance


----------



## woody69 (Apr 30, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Something is majorly wrong and I'd see a pro, how can you possibly play par 3 and approach shots with that amount of uncontrollability
		
Click to expand...

Thought I would come back and say, you were quite right. Had a lesson and my swing was far to shallow mainly caused by my swing path back due to my poor posture and how I kept the face square on my backswing, rather than opening it up. 1hr later and my shots went from an average height of 20ft to almost 60ft and a much nicer ball flight. Average carry went from 120 up to about 145 with the 7 iron. Much much happier.


----------



## drewster (Apr 30, 2015)

Enjoyed reading this thread chaps. Very interesting and a fine example of how this forum can work. I've just found out after all these years that sometimes you can use the wrong equipment too. I've struggled with too high a ball flight for ages but recently have found some irons and more importantly shafts that have really made a difference to that aspect of my game.


----------



## woody69 (Apr 30, 2015)

the_coach said:



			couple things worth thinking over - posture - too upright spine angle (so not enough forwards lean from the hips) plus a little ways too much bend in the knees - the swing then can work 'around' a ways too much so too shallow angle of attack - not enough down into impact, some fats but also then the strike can being happening to much on the up no not solid contact at optimum speed.
		
Click to expand...

Worth pointing out this was exactly my problem. Obviously knowing the correct posture was a challenge and had to be shown to me. Felt very odd at first, like I was almost bent over double, but looking at video feedback, it's amazing how upright I actually am in comparison to the feel. It also allowed much easier shoulder turn than before, lengthening my backswing.


----------

